# There doing it



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

I heard al this comotion in the tank and I looked and the papa anole was humping the sh*t out of the mama anole :laugh:


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

next


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

next


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

last one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

mmmm lizzard porn


















good luck


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

nothing like lizard voyeurism, hhhhmmmmm tasty.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

phwoar!!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

:laugh: haha


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

funny pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

lol..cool shots


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

:laugh: Great timing..


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lol nice action shots :laugh:


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

thanks


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow some XXX rated lizard photos.They look great!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow and I thought this site was for all ages..close this thread at once!!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Wow and I thought this site was for all ages..close this thread at once!!


 keep your stupid comments to yourself If this was such a bad thread ThePack would have closed it so shut your mouth weak ass biotch!!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and I thought this site was for all ages..close this thread at once!!
> ...










way to tell him how it's gonna be


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Kory said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 no kidding


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow and I thought this site was for all ages..close this thread at once!!
> ...


 OMG...people are soo gullible!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

you should charge $2.99 per view.

but that is a great moment. dont they get bothered when they saw you around?

btw, nice leaves!


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

camotekid said:


> you should charge $2.99 per view.
> 
> but that is a great moment. dont they get bothered when they saw you around?
> 
> btw, nice leaves!











they didn't seem bothored also the leaves do look good


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

reminds me of that t-shirt with gators doin it and it says

makein hand bags


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats 
that shows you that you are makin them very comfortable in there habatats and they feel natural
hope u see eggs soon and incubate them
and get it set up now
and check the tank constantly for eggs
they might be hidden behind some plants


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Death in # said:


> congrats
> that shows you that you are makin them very comfortable in there habatats and they feel natural
> hope u see eggs soon and incubate them
> and get it set up now
> ...


 do you know how long it takes for them to lay eggs?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet action shots you caught there!


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Anole breeding and incubation information

Just ignore the rant that takes up the top half of the page, there is a market for them and the rwst is good information. And it's a bit late to do anything about it now.

-PK


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Anole breeding and incubation information
> 
> Just ignore the rant that takes up the top half of the page, there is a market for them and the rwst is good information. And it's a bit late to do anything about it now.
> 
> -PK


 thanks boomer for that but why it to late it says she lays eggs like once every 2 weeks?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice! makes me want to get a mate for my male gecko even more!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

from everything i saw on that page means shes due in a week or so...


----------



## CaminoMan78 (May 25, 2004)

Waiting for this tread to get kicked for porn


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

CaminoMan78 said:


> Waiting for this tread to get kicked for porn


 ya and how is this considered porn?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I think he's bein sarcastic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Anole breeding and incubation information
> 
> Just ignore the rant that takes up the top half of the page, there is a market for them and the rwst is good information. And it's a bit late to do anything about it now.
> 
> -PK










dam the top half is too funny


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

interesting shots....









*skater_4_lyfe*, just for future reference its...'*they're* doing it'....









what are u gonna do with the babies when it comes time for that?? could be a good way to earn some store credit and your lfs :nod:

Goodluck with all of it


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

skater_4_lyfe said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Anole breeding and incubation information
> ...


 It was a sarcastic response to the overdramatic warning about overpopulation and inbreeding that makes up the top half of the page. Don't worry, someone will buy them. Probably won't get much for them, $3 apiece, tops.

-PK


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

JesseD said:


> interesting shots....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks for correcting my spelling :laugh: 
Im gonna build a enclosure and grow them a bit and call around and see if some pet stores will take some off my hands.


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice u should sell it as porn lol jk


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> skater_4_lyfe said:
> 
> 
> > BoomerSub said:
> ...


 I think thats still good


----------

